# Too excited around other dogs?



## le_marie (Feb 24, 2012)

When I joined this forum, I was hoping I would not have to ask for advice on this issue, but after yesterday, I am open for ideas!

Tank and I went to the dog park to play fetch. He was pretty happy about it until he saw another dog. Usually we don't let Tank around other dogs because he likes to hump them. He is an intact male and we think there is a bit of dominance there as well as playful behavior. In any circumstance, we tried to correct him every time he would hump a dog, but he gets so hyper that even correcting him is hard (it generally involves running after him or struggling to detach him from the other dog's rear) 

Anyways, so we are at the dog park, he is very excited because there is another dog on the other side of the fence. Since the other dog wants to use the dog park, we decide to leave with Tank. We leash him up and head towards our apartment. Then, this is what happens:

- Trying to calm him down, because he was choking himself, we try to lie him down and keep him there until the other dog enters the dog park. Result? No success. Tank fakes lying down and drags himself through the grass, slowly but surely. I wish I had the strength to contain him, but not even my fiance was able to pin him down. Tank almost dragged him through the parking lot! lol

Once the other dog was gone, Tank returned to being the best puppy ever. Super attentive and all that. It is almost like when he sees another dog he gets tunnel vision and nothing around him matters anymore.

Any suggestions of what we could do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

E collar. It will help correct from a distance and it can be immediate without physical contact (pulling apart). I never thought I would be a user of one but it has been a great addition. The collar really helps to reinforce "NO" when Morgan is being hard headed or looses focus.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would try and find a dog that will correct Tank for his actions. Not one that would attack him but one that would put him in his place when he tries to hump. Second you need to work on the sit and down command. It needs to be preformed even with distractions. Wrestling with a full grown Vizsla doesent sound like any fun. Hopefully you have some friends with dogs that can help Tank learn to play nice so he can socialize with other dogs.

Tank has learned if her see another dog he going to be dragged away. He doesn't understand why, he just knows that he would love to play with them.


----------



## le_marie (Feb 24, 2012)

Bernie said:


> E collar. It will help correct from a distance and it can be immediate without physical contact (pulling apart). I never thought I would be a user of one but it has been a great addition. The collar really helps to reinforce "NO" when Morgan is being hard headed or looses focus.


Thanks for the suggestion! We considered using the E Collar, but we are a bit afraid that it would make him stop humping period. We wanted to use him as a stud, so not sure if it would influence that? 



TexasRed said:


> I would try and find a dog that will correct Tank for his actions. Not one that would attack him but one that would put him in his place when he tries to hump. Second you need to work on the sit and down command. It needs to be preformed even with distractions. Wrestling with a full grown Vizsla doesent sound like any fun. Hopefully you have some friends with dogs that can help Tank learn to play nice so he can socialize with other dogs.
> 
> Tank has learned if her see another dog he going to be dragged away. He doesn't understand why, he just knows that he would love to play with them.


Thanks for the advice! Tank was corrected once by a lab (of all dogs! lol). He was at our friend's house visiting his beagle friends and tried to hump the lab there. He got bitten (slightly, nothing traumatizing). You would hope that he would get the message, which he partially did. He does not hump anymore at our friend's house. He continues to do it at our dog park and any other dog park we take him to.  

I do think you are right in that he would love to play with them and does not understand why we are dragging him away. We will try to work on the sit and down command. I did learn today that treats do not work with him outside the house. He appears to be much more interested in sniffing around (lol).

Any additional suggestions are extremely welcomed!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

There are some other good suggestions here.... 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3723.msg26005/topicseen.html#new

But, it sounds like you need to get back to some basic and regular training and reinforce recall and basic obedience. 

Even when my dogs see there best friend, I can still recall them. But it's no miracle cure that did it, it was just regular and consistent training.


----------

